# New here, some help greatly appreciated



## treemusic

Hi there, I've posted here once before but I don't think I did the introduce yourself bit. :) 

I'm 20 years old and not TTC or really sure if I'm pregnant, but I've been driving myself bananas over the past week. I hope that somebody can possibly shine some light on the situation, or at least advise me what to do next. 

Sorry, I don't know all the code words and abbreviations but I started my period on the 1st of October -which came 3 days early- it ended on the 6th and on that day I had sex with my boyfriend. We used protection btw, but I guess it's not fool proof. Anyway 5 days later I noticed I was spotting brown it was like an extremely light period for about an hour then stopped, the next day it was only when I wiped and was pinky after that it went red and there was more of it, then back to pink. that lasted 4 days.
The whole time that was happening I was getting mild cramps, still have them now. No other signs or symptoms just extremely tired and a bit emotional.
I took a test yesterday because I called my doctor to see if this was normal and she said to take a test. It was negative, as I suspected.
I've looked it up and apparently you can conceive right after your period depending on your cycle, but I'm open to other explanations.
Could I have just tested too early? :) Some feedback would be awesome, as I've nobody to talk to about this. Thank you so much in advance. 
Much love and luck to all of you out there who are actually trying for babies! x


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## treemusic

Thanks. :) Any ideas?


----------



## ChiiBaby

Hi and welcome!
I know alot of ladies who have gotten pregnant on there periods. You could of tested to early, I didnt get a postitive till i was 6 weeks pregnant! If your period doesnt show up when it is suppost to take another test if thats neg take another in a few days :thumbup:

I hope i helped! Feel free to message me if you need someone to talk to :flower:


----------



## treemusic

Thanks for your advice and your kindness! I don't think I can wait that long to test again. That seems so far away. haha But I will do so if my period doesn't make an appearance. I was going to test a week after the spotting stopped, which just happens to be on my birthday. Yikes, imagine that as a birthday present. 
I'm more worried about my boyfriends reaction than my own really, because he's said that he doesn't want kids at all. 
But I sort of have a feeling it's all in my head though, maybe because I just can't accept that it's a possibility. I guess we'll find out. Will keep this updated. :)


----------



## ChiiBaby

im sure your boyfriend would soon warm up to the feeling of having a baby. My fiance said he never wanted kids but well now he want #2! Love can do amazing things :)

And that would of been a big birthday suprise! :haha:


----------



## treemusic

I hope so. We haven't been dating very long, but he's very sweet and supportive. I don't think he'd react badly, I just don't want him to regret ever meeting me. I guess it takes 2 to make a baby though. haha

Yeah it would be the shock of my life. 
Going to test again this morning on the off chance because my friends want me to come out drinking with them tonight! Not sure what I should do. :S


----------



## treemusic

It's negative again! Maybe it is just in my head, I mean, it seems very unlikely. Ugh. This waiting thing is killing me. Don't know if I should even go out tonight. :(


----------



## ChiiBaby

Oh hun its up to you what you do :( we cant tell you if not to go out :haha:
How many days passed ov are you if you know that is or when is your next period due? <3


----------



## dizzy65

Welcome to bnb


----------



## treemusic

Yeah, I know. Guess I just wanted someone to make the decisions for me. haha 
No clue when I ovulate, but I'm due my period on the 28th that's if it comes on time. I ended up going out because the test was negative and thought it would be alright. Didn't drink very much at all but woke up with what felt like the worst hangover of my life. :S And also I think my breasts have gotten bigger. I asked my boyfriend and he said they seemed bigger too. But again this could all be in my head. haha This being a lady thing is hard work.


----------



## ChiiBaby

Try holding off trying to test till when your period is due hun. Then if your period doesnt come try a few days after :) <3

Having a drink wont hurt the baby ( if you are pregnant) i went doctors when i was stressed and they said to sit back and have a glass of wine, so it cant be that bad!


----------



## treemusic

Ok. :) I'm not really thinking about it any more 'cause it was driving me nuts. I'd say I'm perfectly fine though, and my cycle just got a bit messed up. At least that's what I'm hoping. A girl can dream.

Also, that's an odd thing for a doctor to suggest. lol 
I'm so jealous of my bf right now, he's sleeping peacefully beside me, no idea any of this is going on, while I'm up at 4am worrying.  

Thank you for talking to me about this, I have so many thoughts going around in my head, I think I might just lose the plot. Hopefully I'll just look back on this and see that I worried for nothing.


----------



## treemusic

Aghhhhhhh I just can't do the waiting thing. I tried to stop thinking about it, but it's not working. I don't think it's possible. :cry:

I just want to know either way for sure. :( But AF isn't due till the 28th. Tbh though I'll probably just end up getting my period and feeling like a fool. :dohh: But that doesn't stop me from running in circles right now. *sigh* Guess there's nothing to do but wait.


----------



## ChiiBaby

This is the most horrible bit ever! Waiting to know if your pregnant or not :( :hugs:


----------



## DolceBella

Welcome to BnB!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Welcome hun xxx


----------

